# 

## Ly_uba

21 000 000 .,         4 000 000 . ( ).      ?

----------

> 21 000 000 .,         4 000 000 . ( ).      ?


 ,  .

1)   .
2)   01.01.08    20 . ( )

----------

> ?


    , :

1)   -    ;

2)  
 , 
  , 
 , 
  , 
   , 
 , 
  , 
,           ;

3)      ( ,  )  (       )      50            ,  ,  20  .             ;

4)   ,   .

( 01.12.2007 N 315- "  "
 25.04.2002 N 40- "       "
 30.12.2004 N 215- "   "
 30.12.2004 N 214- "                    "
 11.11.2003 N 138- " "
 29.11.2001 N 156- "  "
 07.05.1998 N 75- "   "
 30.12.2006 N 275- "        ")

----------

.         .         2008   -  ?

----------

> .         .         2008   -  ?


  ,   2008. .

----------

. 
..   ,      2007 ,    ,   2008    .
    , ,      2008 .

----------

.     .    2007   18 .,  2008 27 .          2009 . ?

----------


## Natalia Saratov

Ly_uba, ,     ?   ?     ,  ?

----------

